# trivia



## Hanzo04 (Aug 22, 2004)

this is music trivia. where does this abbreviation F.I.L.A come from and what does it stand for. it's a dirty south word used by Lil' Jon. if no one ansers it by friday i'll give you the answer. good luck and start listenin' to some crunk music. Okayyyy!! Yeahhhh!!


----------



## Sarah (Aug 22, 2004)

Forever I Love Atlanta


----------



## Hanzo04 (Aug 23, 2004)

Forever I Love Atlanta!!!  WHAT!!!!!


OKAAAA!


----------



## Hanzo04 (Aug 23, 2004)

to the moderators of this website this thread is now closed.


----------

